# What's Your Favorite Gaming Music?



## Eighteen (Oct 4, 2010)

All right.. so I looove gaming music and wanna hear lots of gaming tunes that you guys like. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sooooo post them right here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like a lot actually,here is one from Contact for the DS.
I ripped it myself from my DS (lol note I'm pressing the start button to pause the game at the first second lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)





Spoiler



Oh and in case you didn't read... POST GAMING MUSIC NNAAAOOOO!!!


----------



## Chaosruler (Oct 4, 2010)

SMT3 The battle for everyone's soul




SMTS Garuda



Legends of Zelda overworld NES



Tetris theme B



Pokemon Gold/Silver/Crystal Champion theme / Red theme


----------



## prowler (Oct 4, 2010)

There has been a ton of these threads and instead of listing all the Bayonetta songs, I'll just... not do that.



Spoiler



[titlehantasy Star Portable 2 Soundtrack - Fly to Universe]





Spoiler



[titleersona 3 FES - Heartful Cry ]





Spoiler: Xenosaga Episode 1 - Last Battle Theme









Spoiler: Cave Story - Cave Story









Spoiler: Final Fantasy XIV - Beneath Bloodied Banners









Spoiler



[titleSO - Tricktrack part1]


I have more, I might post them after.


----------



## yuyuyup (Oct 4, 2010)

the classic 

megaman 2 and 3 intros 


many beatmania songs 

TMNT 1 NES intro 

TMNT 2 NES Shredder


----------



## RoMee (Oct 4, 2010)

I like the music in persona 3 fes


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 4, 2010)

A few of my favorite game songs are:


and

and ...


and i didnt know that moon song was from duck tales (or i just forget all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## injected11 (Oct 4, 2010)

I love Danny B's stuff.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 4, 2010)

Love the Phoenix Wright music.  Going further back, the C64 had some good tunes.







And of course cracktros had awesome music


----------



## redfalcon (Oct 4, 2010)

Golden Sun Battle Theme:


Chrono Trigger - Bike Chase


Obviously:


The Persona 4 Boss theme is also pretty cool:


----------



## Thoob (Oct 4, 2010)

Zelda! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Check out this site, brilliant re-orchestrated Zelda music.


----------



## guinness (Oct 4, 2010)

Loving the C64 stuff, and would like to add:-


Wizball


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 4, 2010)

redfalcon said:
			
		

> Obviously:



Oh yeah, forgot about that one.
That one is much more awsome than any other Zelda song!


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 4, 2010)

Almost forgot this slice of awesome


Oh, and


----------



## Demonbart (Oct 4, 2010)

Not only the songs are awesome, those guys are awesome guitar players too.


----------



## Jasper07 (Oct 4, 2010)

I love the music from Black for the PS2 and the Xbox:

Also love the legend of zelda: Phantom Hourglass main theme:


This music is from FF12:


Spoiler



I fall asleep when listening to this one:
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNzc1NDE1OTI=.html



And this is not music but I like it anyway


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 4, 2010)

Sakura's theme from Puzzle Fighter



And a version with lyrics!



Gitaroo man had some great tracks, this is my favourite.


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 4, 2010)

I could add so many more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here's one not Rockman related


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 4, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [titleSO - Tricktrack part1]


Omg I like this one and the Persona 3 ones too!!






Spoiler: A song from Ys 7









Spoiler: Phantom Brave - The End of This Passionate Feeling






Ohh listen to lenna's theme


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 4, 2010)

some random once from my favorite library


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 4, 2010)

The Time Hollow theme song is pretty epic as well


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'll post some more later. I love the classic Sonic and Megaman music.


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 4, 2010)

guinness said:
			
		

> Loving the C64 stuff, and would like to add:-Wizball


Seconded in a way; this game has a completely different theme on the Atari ST / Amiga version. And yet it was still awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My favourite's still The Extreme from FFVIII:


----------



## KaitoTheRamenBan (Oct 4, 2010)

Guile's theme


But seriously, 
*Pokemon Black/White Spoilers Past the E4*










Geechisu's Battle theme


----------



## Fudge (Oct 4, 2010)

Those are just some of my favorites.


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 4, 2010)

Niiice all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like the megaman and sonic themes, 'n chrono trigger n stuff, That reminded me of this one


----------



## geoflcl (Oct 4, 2010)

Video games are home to some of the best music I know!

Ristar - "Star Humming"

Columns 3 - "Columns Dive"


Spoiler



And my 8-bit Remix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :



Kirby Super Star - "Candy Mountain" (A.K.A. "SKY HIGH")


Spoiler



And my 8-bit Remix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :



Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening - "Awakened Overworld"

Pokemon Red, Blue, and Yellow versions - "Gym Battle"

Super Mario Galaxy - "Gusty Garden Galaxy"

I may post more notable pieces as they come to me.


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 5, 2010)

So epic


----------



## Paarish (Oct 5, 2010)

Tales of Phantasia-Fighting of the Spirit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZ7FW4lzR5s


Final Fantasy VI-The Fierce Battle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmwSfUqnDvA


Gitaroo Man-Legendary Theme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Wiu8nWMb04


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 6, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Tales of Phantasia-Fighting of the Spirit
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZ7FW4lzR5s
> 
> ...



Just to remind you in case you didn't know, you can put op a youtube screen by typing (youtube)and here the letters of the link after the =  for evaxmple OZ7FW4lzR5s and then(/youtube)

ex (youtube)OZ7FW4lzR5s(/youtube) ... pls note that you must use [] instead of ()!!


----------



## Depravo (Oct 6, 2010)

I'll fight the natural urge to post FF music.

Wild Arms Theme (with FMV)

The best one from Um Jamma Lammy

Lonely Rolling star. I've never played Katamari but this song's great.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 6, 2010)

Spoiler: Yoshi's Island Final Boss Battle









Spoiler: Castlevania II: Simon's Quest - Bloody Tears









Spoiler: Simon's Theme: Super Castlevania 4









Spoiler: Kingdom Hearts - Simple & Clean









Spoiler: Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor - Reset









Spoiler: Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor - Demon of Darkness









Spoiler: Ranetki Girls- O Tebe from GTA 4









Spoiler: Heaven's Night - Silent Hill 2









Spoiler: Calling - The World Ends With You









Spoiler: Elite Beat Agents ~ You're The Inspiration









Spoiler: Halo ODST live action theme song



I really wish I could find the full version of this song since it is that bad ass. I may not like Halo, but I love this song!





Spoiler: Silent Hill 4-Room Of Angel






I had a lot more than I thought


----------



## MeritsAlone (Oct 6, 2010)

so dam awesome
TWEWY FTW


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 10, 2010)

MeritsAlone said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Three Minutes Clapping
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my God The World Ends With You!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler: TWEWY - Calling







EDITh lol I notice only now that catboy already had calling above me >.< I am so slow, But yay for calling!!


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 10, 2010)

not many have heard about that game


----------



## KingMuk (Oct 10, 2010)

my first fav of all time is this song from paper mario 1:


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Oct 10, 2010)

And now for something bad ass


And Touhou Night of Nights


----------



## DS1 (Oct 10, 2010)

I've got some:



Spoiler: Wangan Midnight: Maximum Tune 3









Spoiler: Tokyo Xtreme Racer Zero









Spoiler



[titleersona 3]





Spoiler: Jet Set Radio









Spoiler: Blazer Drive









Spoiler: Tekken Tag Tournament









Spoiler



[titleark Resurrection]




I would recommend the entire soundtracks of Wangan Midnight Maximum Tune 3 and Persona 3. Blazer Drive and Jet Set Radio have great soundtracks as well.


----------



## naglaro00 (Oct 10, 2010)

U.N. Owen Was Her


----------



## Mesiskope (Oct 10, 2010)

Killer 7 sweet blue fang

Killer 7 Multiple Personality

007GoldenEye Disused military depot

Resident Evil DC The third Malformation of G

TMNT2 Shredder battle

Devil May Cry Virgil boss Battle 3


----------



## KuRensan (Oct 10, 2010)

I like this one ^^


----------



## Langin (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## CrazyPuzzler (Oct 10, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLX16xXSaTE


----------



## matt1freek (Oct 10, 2010)

Every song from Mega Man 2!


----------



## Finishoff (Oct 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEZb63893ec


----------



## Bluelaserman (Oct 14, 2010)

Song from Maplestory (Online PC Game)


Better version of Pokemon


----------



## gamefreak94 (Oct 14, 2010)

One of the many songs of the Fragile Dreams OST+


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## Inunah (Oct 16, 2010)

yay for too many youtube tags! i shall spoiler it now.


----------



## Mesiskope (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## Master Mo (Oct 17, 2010)

i think i already posted these two pieces in some other thread quite some time ago but here i go again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i absolutely love vg-music but i think out of all the music i heard in games i think these two title touched me the most! 

simply beautiful:


----------



## Mesiskope (Oct 17, 2010)

oh god i cant stop!


----------



## mangaTom (Oct 19, 2010)

And the rest of the Nier ost are my favs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Edit1:Wahh can't post youtube vids. help!!
Edit2: Yay finally found how!!!


----------



## EnigmaBlade (Oct 19, 2010)

The theme song from rune factory 2 is pretty cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 check it out!


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 22, 2010)

Ohh Sone of the enders both 1 and 2 theme songs are awsooome, I listened to those a few years ago non stop, and a few others too of the same singers.
They are called heart of air, but the songs of them are so rare nowdays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can only find a few

Really awsome, >.< I CAN'T FIND MY CD OF THEM ANYMORE !!!


----------



## boekeboekeboeh (Oct 22, 2010)

Nice songs, but I can't believe noone mentioned Donkey kong yet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So that's what I'm gonna do  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oh and I'll add, in my opinion, one of the best game music scores ever, the final battle theme from banjo and kazooie
and ofcourse some final fantasy XD


----------



## Eighteen (Oct 24, 2010)

boekeboekeboeh said:
			
		

> Nice songs, but I can't believe noone mentioned Donkey kong yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I actually have diddy kong's quest in my itunes folder, all songs I think, Loooove stickerbrush symph


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2010)

Original Super Mario Bros (NES) Level 1-1 and 1-2.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Oct 25, 2010)

Spoiler: Mehguhmayun (and X)









Spoiler: Supah Madio


----------



## widiot (Oct 25, 2010)

Space Harrier


Uridium C64


Soul Reaver


----------



## hakusa (Oct 30, 2010)

It's rather surprising that no one posted any bgms from Gyakuten Saiban/Ace Attorney.

The other versions of this aren't as awesome as the original, in my personal opinion.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 31, 2010)

hakusa said:
			
		

> ]
> The other versions of this aren't as awesome as the original, in my personal opinion.


I posted that song in another thread and I dunno where it is...
and yep, Phoenix Wright is the best.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 3, 2010)

Chrono trigger intro song to cool to be said in words


----------



## mameks (Dec 4, 2010)

Definitely TWEWY


			
				MeritsAlone said:
			
		

> so dam awesome
> TWEWY FTW


This is different to the copies I have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And also Calling again


----------



## gameboy13 (Dec 4, 2010)

I have this on my MP3 players. I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## Sephxus (Dec 5, 2010)

Spoiler: Castlevania - Bloody Tears









Spoiler: Donkey Kong Country 3 - Treetop Tumble









Spoiler: Zombies Ate My Neighbors - Curse of the Tongue


----------



## Mantis41 (Dec 5, 2010)

Suprised no one has posted the theme to Avalon Code.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Dec 5, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Definitely TWEWY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TWEWY FTW! i really like this!


----------



## teenprogramming (Dec 22, 2010)

Don't forget about Splinter Cell!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2010)

*Hitman* music (Composed by Jasper Kyd)



			
				teenprogramming said:
			
		

> Don't forget about Splinter Cell!




I can't help but notice that your username is awfully derivative of mine.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 22, 2010)

The exact same thing came to my mind. Awkward.



Spoiler



[titlentopic]This topic AGAIN? Oh, and it's called VGM, not 'gaming music'.


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 22, 2010)

I love the 1st Driver soundtrack (it was on the actual CD-ROM lol)

Also the Deus Ex OST was awesome
Mass Effect series ones too


----------



## Mesiskope (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 22, 2010)

SSBB theme, amazing, i actually spent 5 mins when i got it before i played it just listening...


^i like this version as well.... lol


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Dec 22, 2010)

My favorites are:
- TWEWY's soundtrack
- Legend of Zelda (Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask, Twilight Princess) soundtracks
- Unreal Tournament (any of them) soundtrack
- Freelancer's soundtrack
- Super Mario Bros (yeah, the first one, on the NES) soundtrack
- Kirby's soundtracks
- LEGO (Star Wars, Indiana Jones) soundtracks
- Ace Attorney (any game) soundtrack
- Infinite Space soundtrack
- 999's soundtrack
- Yu-Gi-Oh 5D's (Stardust accelerator and Reverse of Arcadia) soundtrack
- Portal's soundtrack (Still Alive  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
And Sepiroth's theme, although I can't stand FF.


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 22, 2010)

Xenoblade has some epic music!





Maybe this one is spoilers. It's the final boss song:


----------



## Mesiskope (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 23, 2010)

two words: Motoi Sakuraba


----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 24, 2010)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> two words: Motoi Sakuraba



Our god!


----------



## SoraKeyofFate (Dec 24, 2010)

The fact that "The Battle for Everyone's Souls" was in the first post made my day.

Never played the game, but "Meaning of Birth" is good

This made an awesome final battle theme

Great boss fight, and sasukeshika's remix on youtube is just as good!

Ovan gets raped to this music

The "Bonus Track" from twewy

last one!


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 27, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah!!!!!


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 29, 2010)

Do the soundtracks for various keygens/trainers count?
Cuz their funky music is usually very entertaining (some entertain me for several hours before I even start the game lol)


----------



## Shockwind (Feb 20, 2011)

[youtube]wB0AlGnkE2A[/youtube]


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 20, 2011)

I also like the Deus Ex soundtrack and the Driver soundtrack


----------



## Shockwind (Feb 20, 2011)

I have problem with the videos, here my other favorite:
[youtube]mqCTNTrqe7A[/youtube]


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Feb 20, 2011)

Spoiler





```
metroid prime 3 title theme
[youtube]http://www.youtube.comC1y8bq_2X2g[/youtube]

dk 64 intro theme
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKuO-1GoNJk[/youtube]

mario 64 bowser stage theme
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBG7UYAN0j0[/youtube]

secret of mana boss theme
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5FR_i-EbDc[/youtube]

zelda oot lost woods
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-I_Y9agnUc&feature=related[/youtube]

zelda oot bolero of fire
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWP0Hzat5QY&feature=related[/youtube]

kirby dedede battle theme
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upewIgRjCRY[/youtube]
```


----------



## whoomph (Feb 27, 2011)

Another World (aka Out of this World) OST by by Jean-François Freitas
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6O40bZTUgk&feature=related[/youtube]
They don't make 'em like they used to!


----------



## Rhulqdahr (Feb 27, 2011)

My favorite gaming music is Fallout 1 & 2 OST composed by Mark Morgan. If you haven't heard it, it's an industrial, ambient music, free to download since May 2010:



Spoiler: Mark Morgan - All-Clear Signal - Fallout 2







Also, from the same author, Planescape: Torment OST (IMO the best RPG for PC, especially for gamers who seek great dialogues and philosophical statements aside from epic battles and absorbing plot):



Spoiler: Mark Morgan - Main Theme - Planescape: Torment







Machinarium has also some great music, for a flash game (I really recommend playing this fine adventure game). Made by Tomáš Dvo?ák, genre: ambient, electronic:



Spoiler: Tomáš Dvo?ák - The Robot Band Tune - Machinarium







Another adventure game, the Neverhood, hearing the songs from it brings good memories :-), it's a classic (music composed by Terry Scott Taylor):



Spoiler: Terry Scott Taylor - Klaymen's Theme - The Neverhood







Arcanum: Of Steamworks & Magick Obscura OST by Ben Houge, fits the game perfectly, considerably increases the steampunk atmosphere:



Spoiler: Ben Houge - Main Theme - Arcanum







Last but not least: Matt Uelmen - Tristram from Diablo. Guess it's widely known ;-). One of the best instrumental songs I've ever heard:



Spoiler: Matt Uelmen - Tristram - Diablo


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 27, 2011)

[youtube]bq_jS6o3OoY[/youtube]


----------



## MFDC12 (Feb 27, 2011)

[youtube]lszr-kqcty8[/youtube]


[youtube]Hy0aEj85ifY[/youtube]


the adventure of link one is probably one of my favorite music to an intro to a game, ever (even the silent hill intros, and i love those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

edit: not sure why they are showing up as doubles (for me), but one of them is the gerudo valley theme


----------

